# MAC Pallette prices in Australia?



## alexxjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey guys!
  	I was just wondering if anyone knows the prices of the 6 x blush pan palettes and the 15x eyeshadow palettes from MAC?

  	It's been ages since I've purchased them and on the website it just says coming soon, so it's no help haha.

  	I tried searching the forums but couldn't find anything.

 Alex


----------



## Hilde (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi I have no idea what the prices are in Australia, but the prices on the other items are high like here. Ours cost 20 dollars. Maybe you can find some US ladies selling them. Sorry for not exactly answering your question.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 14, 2010)

I havent bought any from MAC Pro in ages because I usually get mine in Hong Kong, but if I recall correctly, the 15 eyeshadow palette is $29AUD and the Blush palette is around $20 AUD....


----------



## emzjovi (Nov 14, 2010)

They have been coming soon on the website forever (iv been waiting for them) but they do still have the prices 15 eyeshadow palette is $28AUD and the Blush palette $14AUD.


----------



## alexxjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm not sure why I didn't see the prices before :/ Haha I wish MAC would hurry up and put them online, just like I wish I could order pro online  Ah well


----------

